
Programming Fonts - nikolay
http://www.slant.co/topics/67/~programming-fonts
======
nikolay
My personal favorite is Mononoki [0].

[0]:
[https://madmalik.github.io/mononoki/](https://madmalik.github.io/mononoki/)

~~~
vanderZwan
Oh that is very easy on the eyes, thank you!

------
nikolay
Please, contribute your choices!

Also, not all are available via Homebrew Cask [0] although most are available,
for example,

    
    
        brew cask install font-source-code-pro
    

Although I'm not aware why one can't search for fonts in Cask anymore
(previously you could).

[0]: [https://caskroom.github.io/](https://caskroom.github.io/)

~~~
k__
This is my fav:
[https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode](https://github.com/tonsky/FiraCode)

~~~
nikolay
It's nice, but not Sans Serif, unfortunately...

------
dman
Currently the sample image for each font is small. Would it be possible for it
to be more prominent?

~~~
StuieK
Agreed, unfortunately Slant isn't really designed perfectly for this sort of
question. We typically deal with things with more emphasis on the Pros/Cons
like comparing Linux distros.

